# Ditchling beacon single speed?



## Tankengine (26 Aug 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm thinking of having a go at riding london-brighton sometime in the next couple of weekends. Ridden about 45/50 miles in a go before so it will be a new mileage! 

Got a route that takes me over ditchling beacon, I've read a lot of people saying its a killer etc. the road bike I've got is single speed, pretty light and I'm used to riding it up some smaller hills (probably between 7-9% gradients) on it and also used to getting off and walking shamefully uphill and trying to get further next time...! 

What is the gradient for ditchling? And realistic/doable on a single speed or not really??


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2014)

Ditchling climbs ~130m in ~1.5km or ~425ft in ~1 mile.
Gradient is ~9% But it's a lumpy hill with flatter and steeper bits, so maybe peaking at 10 or 11%
I generally ride up it on single speed. The single speed in question being my 28" bottom gear.


----------



## Beebo (26 Aug 2014)

If you're a fit and capable single speed rider then it is do-able but it depends on what gear ratio you have.
It comes towards the end of the ride, so you'll be into new mileage territory as well as long/big hill territory.
My advice would be to give it a go, and walk if you need to.


----------



## rb58 (26 Aug 2014)

I've also fancied doing it on fixed, the problem is having to ride the 50 odd miles before you start the climb. Other than that, I'd say it was do-able for me on my 67" gear. And there are several riders of this parish who have done it. It'll be a grind though.


----------



## sreten (27 Aug 2014)

Hi,

I think the graphic says it all about the London to Brighton ride.
Not a ride I'd be looking to extend my mileage, realistically if
you don't wan't to walk up the hill, which sensibly you should.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

I have done it a couple of times on a triple. I engage my granny ring at the bottom and switch to the biggest cog on the cassette....and go up from the car park at the bottom to the wooden sign at the summit on a 26" gear. I found it blooming hard. Nowhere to go with the gears so you just concentrate on the torture.

I'll try again in ten days time and see how it goes. BTW, beware the false summit

All the best.


----------



## PK99 (27 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the graphic says it all about the London to Brighton ride.
> Not a ride I'd be looking to extend my mileage, realistically if
> ...



The graphic does not show the reality of Ditchling, which is (IIRC) 7 hills/steep bits linked by much easier grades - back in the day these were level for the horses pulling the carts to rest on before tackling the next slope, treat it the same way and ease the effort off on the linking bits and it becomes a much easier challenge.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

PK99 said:


> The graphic does not show the reality of Ditchling, which is (IIRC) 7 hills/steep bits linked by much easier grades - back in the day these were level for the horses pulling the carts to rest on before tackling the next slope, treat it the same way and ease the effort off on the linking bits and it becomes a much easier challenge.


That's what I was told too.

It seems utter bollocks when you ride it though....


----------



## sreten (27 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Well FWIW I live in Brighton and have talked to cyclists that have done the London to Brighton.
They all say the same thing, Ditchling Beacon is an utter killer 50 miles into the ride, completely.
They don't pace themselves to be able to deal with it, even if they could if they did, except of
course the real racer types who know all about it, and they don't use singlespeeds.

Distance:
1.5 km
Elev Gain:
154 m
Elev Change:
133 m
Avg Grade:
9.1 %
Max Grade:
36.6 %

To go up 154m whilst going up and down 133m in 1.5km is hideously hard.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well FWIW I live in Brighton and have talked to cyclists that have done the London to Brighton.
> They all say the same thing, Ditchling Beacon is an utter killer 50 miles into the ride, completely..
> ...


On Ditchling you don't go down at all. It's all up. There are short stretches of steep bits and the short sections of less steep bits, but no downhill bits. It's only a mile long. A lot of rubbish is talked about it, not least by me actually.

BTW, they improved the tarmac about a year ago. That made it a lot less daunting.

It's a short quite steep hill. Give it a go.


----------



## sreten (27 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Yes, well up and down is a bit like how long is the coastline, the harder you look the longer it is.

Its a ludicrous statement it monotonically increases, that there are no downs.

http://veloviewer.com/segment/770191/Ditchling Beacon

Completely disagrees.






rgds, sreten.

Picking a day with the wind in your back would be a good idea.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

Have you actually been there?
Leave your computer graphics shoot at the bottom of the hill and get on your pedals.

Please report back.


----------



## sreten (27 Aug 2014)

slowmotion said:


> Have you actually been there?
> Leave your computer graphics **** at the bottom of the hill and get on your pedals.
> 
> Please report back.




Hi,

I've driven up both sides of the hill enough times to know I wouldn't remotely
fancy it on a bike, and find your attitude stunningly, pompously, pretentious.

And no practical use to the OP whatsoever.

You disagree with all the London to Brighton bikers I've talked to ?

rgds, sreten.


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've driven up both sides of the hill enough times to know I wouldn't remotely
> fancy it on a bike, and find your attitude stunningly, pompously, pretentious.
> ...


With respect, driving up Ditchling Beacon or fancy graphics does not qualify you to say how hard or easy it is on a bike. Usually, when people refer to The Beacon, they are referring to the climb from north to south (from the car park at the bottom, to the car park at the top). So, @slowmotion is correct - there are no downhill sections on the climb itself. The downhill to Brighton after the climb (not shown in your last graphic BTW) is tremendous and is your just reward for the effort, but beware of the kick-up by the golf course which can catch you by surprise and be a tough stretch after the main climb. I can tell you, having ridden up Ditchling many times (with gears), that it is a tough-ish hill, not because of the gradient, but because the steep ramps referred to above prevent you getting into a good rhythm. It also plays with your mind as on one of the bends you emerge from the trees and that makes you think you've reached the top. You haven't. The 'Horses' warning triangle is the sign that you're almost there. 

That said, it's not stupidly tough and in many ways its bark is worse than its bite. This may stem from its reputation amongst BHF London to Brighton riders many of whom may not be regular cyclists, and who would find it a significant challenge after 50 miles. 

As to the OP's original question, is it doable on SS/fixed, it will very much depend on your gearing and legs, but I have seen it done. Indeed, I quite fancy having a go myself and am confident I would achieve it (on 67").

As to the alternatives, there is the infamous cycle path alongside the A23, best reached by coming over Clayton Hill (A273 south of Hassocks) and then cutting through Pycombe village on the South Downs Way. [Actually, the path isn't that bad and does give you a flat, albeit noisy, run in to Brighton]. Or Devil's Dyke, although that's further West, will require you to deviate significantly from the traditional L2B route, and is probably no easier than The Beacon (I've only ridden it towards Brighton once and found it a little scary because of the blind summits and speed of the cars).


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2014)

I've seen it done on a bmx. And a tall bike.

These are not necessarily recommendations, but they were quite something to behold.


----------



## PK99 (27 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well FWIW I live in Brighton and have talked to cyclists that have done the London to Brighton.
> They all say the same thing, Ditchling Beacon is an utter killer 50 miles into



If you think it is hard on the l2b try the Puncheur Sportive. Starts in Ditchling heads up into the Ashdown with several short but punchy climbs and loops back down and finishes at the top of the beacon. 65 miles 4200 feet. The L2B is a diddle in comparison.


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've seen it done on a bmx. And a tall bike.
> 
> These are not necessarily recommendations, but they were quite something to behold.


Indeed. And i remember one occasion when a single speed rider got to the top, turned round and went back down to do it again. Chapeau!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Aug 2014)

My 2 pennies worth. I've ridden it about 15 times on L2B runs and once on a FNRttC
There are no down bits on the climb. It does undulate with alternate steeper and less steep bits which can help to gauge effort. It's a worthy climb.

In my younger days (20s to late 30s) from around 1984 as a skinny whippet I rode it on a fixed 42x15 (73"?) with a fully loaded saddle-bag and enjoyed a roll-up at the top (I was a 20 roll-up per day guy then). The major obstacle on a L2B day being the crowds, there was a very narrow moving groove on the RHS and if somebody stopped (as they often did) it could be game-over. A lot of shouting was required to keep moving. It was a hard grunt, but doable.

Roll on to my late 40s and post heart Op and notably overweight I rode it at night in the pouring rain with the Fridays on a triple with 30x25 bottom gear. I was surprised at how benign it is without a zillion other cyclists.

It's a good climb, with great views, it's readily doable on fixed or Single-Speed especially with a sub 70" gear. Report back.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2014)

The unevenness of DB is most striking when descending it. A series of sharp drops and bends.


----------



## PK99 (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> It is doabe
> 
> Does it take in Ardingly Reservoir? That is a nice down and up.



Yep! Nice little tester that one. I led a ctc ride there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tankengine (27 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be sure to look out for the horses sign ! (If I'm not already walking by then..!)

Sounds like overall it would be possible at least to try. The fact that there are lower gradient linking parts makes it sound more probable - at least mentally, esp trying to thinking of it as 7 climbs broken down rather then one impossible killer climb.

The other option would be to use my MTB which has gears a plenty...but stupid as it sounds, I'm fairly new to it and still getting used to using gears and remembering to change them  having only ridden SS since I started cycling as an adult. I don't know that I'd find it easier to use in the ride overall yet, and whether the heavier bike/chunkier wheels would cancel out the difference anyway?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

Tankengine said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'll be sure to look out for the horses sign ! (If I'm not already walking by then..!)
> 
> Sounds like overall it would be possible at least to try. The fact that there are lower gradient linking parts makes it sound more probable -* at least mentally, esp trying to thinking of it as 7 climbs broken down rather then one impossible killer climb*.



^^ This.
Ditchling's bark is worse then it's bite. Just take it easy on the way up, rest the thighs on the flat bits (there are certainly no downs on the way up) and just keep going. On a nice day it's a very pleasant climb and try take in the view from the left 2 3rds of the way up.

Listen to the people above who have ridden the ride not those that haven't.


----------



## JoeyB (27 Aug 2014)

Is it really THAT bad?

Are we hitting it on the FNRttC (ish) on the 5th Sept? Can't wait!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Is it really THAT bad?
> 
> Are we hitting it on the FNRttC (ish) on the 5th Sept? Can't wait!




No and yes.


----------



## rb58 (27 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Are we hitting it on the FNRttC (ish) on the 5th Sept?


Hopefully!


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2014)

I have gears


User13710 said:


> I'm famous for my lack of climbing ability



To be honest, you're more famous for self-deprecation about your cycling abilities. The rest of us are confident about your ability to get up hills when you feel so inclined (no pun intended),


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2014)

At least it's over quickly, and if necessary isn't far to walk. Riding back that way out of Brighton is really horrible. Last time I did that I was scalped by several decrepit old ladies out walking their short legged dogs.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2014)

Anyway, you are putting too much unnecessary thought into it which is giving you undue worry.
Worry about it when you get there. Try ride up it, if you can't then hey ho...there's no shame in walking it. Everyone's cycling climbing ability is different. I have seen lardy arsed types and cyclists on bso's fly up there and also seen racing whippets on the lightest of bling bike struggle and walking.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've driven up both sides of the hill enough times to know I wouldn't remotely
> fancy it on a bike, and find your attitude stunningly, pompously, pretentious.
> ...


 
I apologise if I upset you. That was not my intention. I have walked parts of it more times than I have ridden it but it is not impossible once you get the measure of it and know what to expect. As others have said, the bends don't help because you are constantly being surprised by a new challenge. BTW, it's almost impossible to ride on the L2B because the road gets so crowded. On a smaller ride you don't have that problem. If you get in your lowest gear at the very bottom and just turn the pedals, you don't have to worry about gear selection. Give it a go. If you have to stop and rest, no matter. I went up without stopping on my sixth attempt.

If I can do it at my advanced age and lack of fitness so can you. Good luck.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Aug 2014)

A friend did the night version of the L2B last year and as he got to Ditchling decided to do a little bit and then walk. On the first bend a woman pushing cheered him on so much that he figured he couldn't just get off and walk so he ended up climbing it all.

I'll see how I do in a week or so :-)


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've seen it done on a bmx. And a tall bike.
> 
> These are not necessarily recommendations, but they were quite something to behold.


 
Pictures or it didn't happen...

...Ohh wait: see 1 minute in


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK6volZa2cA


And here is the climb from car park to summit in real time


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIuqsH2XkFo


----------



## rb58 (29 Aug 2014)

I remember that one - can't believe it was over three years ago though! I love the way @User10571 looked so casual when being scalped by a BMX at the top. Lots of shots of my rear end on the ride back to London, mostly trying to keep up with @martint235 . I can't remember if that's the time the rear derailler on @arallsopp 's velomobile exploded before Handcross and he had to do the rest of the ride home as single speed. That was a night/day to remember.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

rb58 said:


> I remember that one - can't believe it was over three years ago though! I love the way @User10571 looked so casual when being scalped by a BMX at the top. Lots of shots of my rear end on the ride back to London, mostly trying to keep up with @martint235 .* I can't remember if that's the time the rear derailler on @arallsopp 's velomobile exploded before Handcross and he had to do the rest of the ride home as single speed. That was a night/day to remember*.



That was the vintage vehicle run.
I wasn't on the BMX FNRttC for some reason of which I forget.


----------



## _aD (29 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've seen it done on a bmx.


I was one of the people clapping madly as you made it to the top. If you were _that_ nutter on a BMX.


----------



## theclaud (29 Aug 2014)

_aD said:


> I was one of the people clapping madly as you made it to the top. If you were _that_ nutter on a BMX.


Nope that was @iLB!


----------



## _aD (29 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> Nope that was @iLB!


There's more than one of your type of nutters? Hoots, mon!


----------



## theclaud (29 Aug 2014)

_aD said:


> There's more than one of your type of nutters? Hoots, mon!



I've not got a bmx! I'd secretly rather like one, but it would be a bit silly. @User has been seen on one, which was more than a bit silly. For future reference, I don't believe I am easily confusable with @iLB in terms of appearance.


----------



## User10571 (29 Aug 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, well up and down is a bit like how long is the coastline, the harder you look the longer it is.
> 
> ...


Love the graphics sreten.
Especially the one with the graduated reflection of the profile.
Onna slightly different note... a few on here will remember Pascal (those who do, will doubtless have stood up as a mark of respect, having read these few words - yes, really)
Pascal picked us up one FNRttC somewhere roundabout Battersea.
He'd gone out to get a pizza on his BSO, bumped into us, was clearly charmed by the idea of riding overnight to Brighters and was still with us at the top of The Beacon - albeit somewhat pooped, while at the same time elated - but then again so were quite a few others....
Indeed, he was still with us at the Madeira.
*My point is, Pascal did it onna whim, and lived....*
Once you've done The Beacon two or three times, and remembered what to expect, it really isn't that big a deal.
The 'flat-spots' are there for getting your breath back, the 'horses' sign is a provincial myth - you need to reach the chevrons to know you're safe and have completed it. The 'Horses' sign is *not* the end of the ascent, it is *near* it.
The single speed rider, referred to earlier as having reached the summit, turned round to go back down and then ascend a second (or indeed, third) time is probably anothersam on here.
There are a few on here who have completed the ascent, turned, descended and then repeated the procedure.
Several times.
It isn't easy, but I can think of harder ascents.
Climbing this one in anything other than next-to-zero-traffic hours would not appeal.
You only have to count the number of busted car door mirrors in the hedgerow to figure out why...

As an aside, I hanker after doing it on the fixer.
But I suspect with my current 69" gear I'd be struggling.
I know of ascents which rb58 has completed on 67", which have left me thwarted and deploying the 24" gear.
I'm (mildly) interested to hear from anyone who has done Ditchling on fixed, and which gear they used.


----------



## hepburn (29 Aug 2014)

I did L2B for the first time last year and made it up the Beacon. Not on a single speed but I was on a fairly hefty raleigh mountain bike (I had changed to slicker tyres though). I just kept to a low gear and kept my head down as looking up was too disheartening - that and sheer bl00dy-mindedness got me to the top. I was extremely slow though almost to the point of being stationary and of course being L2B it was busy and loads of people were walking. I'd only started cycling a year before so was so made up that I'd done it. Agree about the false summit - horrible feeling - when I eventually got to the 'real' top I had to double check with the woman next to me that we'd made it. 

Did it again this year on a flat bar road bike and it was just as painful. The elation at the top is worth it though and as others have mentioned the descent down the other side is amazing.


----------



## _aD (29 Aug 2014)

Would someone please jump in and say they don't know what all the fuss about Ditchling Beacon is about?


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2014)

I don't know what the fuss about Ditchling Beacon is all about.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Aug 2014)

theclaud said:


> I don't know what the fuss about Ditchling Beacon is all about.


 Yeah, it's just a pimple. The downhill bits are a real blast. I got to all of minus 5mph.


----------



## swansonj (30 Aug 2014)

Ditching Beacon is Maslow's hierarchy of needs for cyclists. It's because us impoverished cyclists who live in the southeast don't have anything better by way of hills that we expend our quota of hill-angst on Ditchling. If we lived somewhere less domesticated we'd ignore Ditchling and make the same hill-angst about our favourite Bwlch/Bealach/Hardknot/etc. and if we lived in the Alps we'd ignore all of those and expend the same number of internet electrons on our favourite Alpine pass.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Aug 2014)

For future reference, I don't believe I am easily confusable with @iLB in terms of appearance.[/QUOTE]
Different hats for a start:


----------



## Arthur (30 Aug 2014)

I've done it fixed on 78" on a FNRttC and, although there were sections where I probably would have been faster if I'd got off and pushed, I made it to the top.
As I recall there was a great sense of personal achievement, and a fair bit of cramp for a while.


----------



## User10571 (30 Aug 2014)

^Blimey!


----------



## arallsopp (9 Sep 2014)

rb58 said:


> I can't remember if that's the time the rear derailler on @arallsopp 's velomobile exploded before Handcross and he had to do the rest of the ride home as single speed. That was a night/day to remember.



Just about put that out of my mind now. It was only a day (thank God!) as we'd ridden down chasing / leading / bewildering the vintage cars, but dragging a +30kg singlespeed oven back with a stupidly tall gear over that terrain turned a normally friendly Andy into MacB.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2014)

User10571 said:


> As an aside, I hanker after doing it on the fixer.
> But I suspect with my current 69" gear I'd be struggling.
> I know of ascents which rb58 has completed on 67", which have left me thwarted and deploying the 24" gear.
> I'm (mildly) interested to hear from anyone who has done Ditchling on fixed, and which gear they used.



42x15 on a 27x1 1/4 wheel and Old Holborn (from memory that's around 73"). I was closer to your build then (believe it or not I was Whippet-like once).
I reckon you'd p155 it on a 69" gear User10571.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> 42x15 on a 27x1 1/4 wheel and Old Holborn (from memory that's around 73"). I was closer to your build then (believe it or not I was Whippet-like once).
> I reckon you'd p155 it on a 69" gear User10571.


Oh blimey, can I award myself a TMN?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Sep 2014)

I've seen L2B done on a large wheel unicycle but I can't vouch for Ditchling, numerous BMX in the 80s, but the one I remember most was being overtaken a very athletic black girl on an MTB towing a Burley trailer complete with kid and a boom-box the size of a small maisonette. She was screaming for people to move over to let her through and nobody dared disobey. Chapeau!


----------



## Smurfy (10 Sep 2014)

PK99 said:


> The graphic does not show the reality of Ditchling, which is (IIRC) 7 hills/steep bits linked by much easier grades - *back in the day these were level for the horses pulling the carts to rest on before tackling the next slope*, treat it the same way and ease the effort off on the linking bits and it becomes a much easier challenge.


I never knew that. Ruins the rhythm for cycling though.


----------



## Smurfy (10 Sep 2014)

PK99 said:


> If you think it is hard on the l2b try the Puncheur Sportive. Starts in Ditchling heads up into the Ashdown with several short but punchy climbs and loops back down and finishes at the top of the beacon. 65 miles 4200 feet. The L2B is a diddle in comparison.


North side of Fleet Moss. Nuff said!


----------



## sreten (11 Sep 2014)

Hi,

Well I was just replying to the OP who is thinking of doing the L to B on a single
speed, for the first time, and hasn't really rode that mileage before, and my
conversations with some cyclists in Brighton about doing the L to B route.

Generally not on single speeds though. Even so the L to B first timers
generally comment on Ditching Beacon being really tough, especially
as its towards the end of the ride and their abilities in general mileage.

Especially if your hammering it looking for a good time.

Forewarned is forearmed IMO, and trivial comments like its quite
easy climb, which it isn't for anyone first time stretching their
overall mileage limit, doesn't reflect the OP's reality.

That I've never done it is irrelevant.

rgds, sreten.

https://sites.google.com/site/cyclingroutes/London-to-Brighton-bike-ride/ltb-elevations

Of course it is a walk in the park for a seasoned prepared 100mile+ cyclist, there is only
one real hill on the course, and its not really a "real" hill, being only about category 4.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2014)

The first time I wheezed up Ditchling on a 26" gear, Davywalnuts skipped up on a 67" one.

I failed on the 26" a week ago and stopped twice. Oh well.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Is it really THAT bad?
> 
> Are we hitting it on the FNRttC (ish) on the 5th Sept? Can't wait!



How did you find it Joe?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I was just replying to the OP who is thinking of doing the L to B on a single
> speed, for the first time, and hasn't really rode that mileage before, and my
> ...




No one in this thread has said it's an easy climb.


----------



## TheJDog (11 Sep 2014)

I've done it twice this year en route from L2B. First time at the start of Feb after a cold headwindy ride was a horror show. I struggled standing on my 34/26 and sitting 34/28, and contemplated getting off and walking almost the whole way. The second time last month I blasted up it spinning my 34/24, took 4 minutes off the previous time. It just depends how knackered you are when you arrive at the bottom :S


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Sep 2014)

Just beware of dead cyclists rolling down the hill towards you and you will be fine


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Especially if your hammering it looking for a good time.


Which is both stupid and impossible at the same time on the BHF L2B ....


----------



## JoeyB (13 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> How did you find it Joe?



It's probably one of the tougher hills I've experienced but it was well within my capabilities to get up it, even in my tired sleep deprived state lol. I must admit I was expecting it to go on a lot longer than it did so I was pleasantly surprised when I saw you lot at the top so soon!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Sep 2014)

http://summeronabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/

Riding up the beacon today I came across a few tour of britain riders...strange that...


----------



## outlash (13 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I was just replying to the OP who is thinking of doing the L to B on a single
> speed, for the first time, and hasn't really rode that mileage before, and my
> ...



That's the worst bit of back pedalling I've ever read. So bad in fact it's not. 


Tony.


----------



## sreten (14 Sep 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> Which is both stupid and impossible at the same time on the BHF L2B ....



Hi,

i'm not taking about the big event, i'm talking about people who do L2B randomly.

I'd never do the official L2B, too many clueless riders, its dangerous.

Of course I've talked to people who do the main event, that is very different.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## sreten (14 Sep 2014)

outlash said:


> That's the worst bit of back pedalling I've ever read. So bad in fact it's not.
> Tony.



Hi,

Care to elucidate what back pedalling is involved without appearing stupid ?

The OP is talking about doing L2B, but not the "L2B".

rgds, sreten.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm not taking about the big event, i'm talking about people who do L2B randomly.
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I specifically mentioned the *BHF L2B. *


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm not taking about the big event, i'm talking about people who do L2B randomly.
> 
> ...


Once again you are making silly assumptions. You have never done the L2B yet you are calling it dangerous. It's not dangerous at all. As with all mass events, if you partake then have your wits about you and ride sensibly. Do you actually know how many people do the ride every year successfully without incident?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Sep 2014)

Whilst I appreciate the OP is talking about a single speed bike, there is a lot of unecessary 'bigging up/fear' of the beacon IMHO. It is just a hill. While many grown men debate it's doability on forums like this, here is a shot I took yesterday up there of a young lad who rode it all the way up solo. No fear necessary, just do it.

[url=http://postimage.org/]

 free picture upload[/URL]


----------



## outlash (14 Sep 2014)

sreten said:


> Care to elucidate what back pedalling is involved without appearing stupid ?



I can, but it'd make you look stupid .


Tony.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Do you actually know how many people do the ride every year successfully without incident?



My guess is about 49, 996. Am I close?


----------



## outlash (14 Sep 2014)

More importantly, did they get all over the beacon without having a coronary or resorting to 3D graphs to measure the 'brutality' of it?


Tony.


----------



## outlash (14 Sep 2014)

<duplicate post>.


----------



## sreten (17 Sep 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Whilst I appreciate the OP is talking about a single speed bike, there is a lot of unecessary 'bigging up/fear' of the beacon IMHO. It is just a hill.



Hi,

Well you can say that, but on the L2B route it is the "Hill" and it comes towards the end.
First timers on the route i've talked to in Brighton, and generally Londoners trying their
first extended ride in a training regime (L2Ba nobrainer for londoners) don't regard it 
as "just a hill" at all. Its tough, by very far the toughest part of the course, especially
for those that don't do "real" hills in their training, a lot of people don't, compared 
to the minority who think real bike riding is all about hills and polka dots.

Forwarned is forearmed.

rgds, sreten.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Sep 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Just beware of dead cyclists rolling down the hill towards you and you will be fine


Cyclists riding up don't need to worry about the corpses rolling down. They get caught in the hollows.


----------



## Tankengine (31 Oct 2014)

So....better late than never.
Picked a good day for it, sunshine and bit of a breeze, in summer gear.
From my door to brighton it's pretty much 100km on the dot - my first metric century and the furthest I've ever ridden! 

The beacon kicked my ass!! Had to stop / walk sections of it. At every opportunity when regained my breath/gradient eased a little I jumped back on and tried again (if at first...errr??!)
Despite being a bit bummed I couldn't do the beacon, it was a great ride, great fun. Went the BHF route, loads of quiet country lanes through sweeping countryside and I loved the bit along the top/down from the beacon. Brighton traffic/crazy pavement bike lanes however..... :/

Next challenges:
- ride the beacon again and try and get further / do more!
- ride a 100 miles ! Felt like I could have done more today. Any good routes/ideas for an 100 miler guys?


----------



## rowdin (31 Oct 2014)

What gear ratio do you have on the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Oct 2014)

Tankengine said:


> So....better late than never.
> Picked a good day for it, sunshine and bit of a breeze, in summer gear.
> From my door to brighton it's pretty much 100km on the dot - my first metric century and the furthest I've ever ridden!
> 
> ...


Well done! Nice bicycle by the way ....


----------



## sreten (1 Nov 2014)

Tankengine said:


> Next challenges:
> - ride the beacon again and try and get further / do more!
> - ride a 100 miles ! Felt like I could have done more today. Any good routes/ideas for an 100 miler guys?



Hi,

To do the DB for L2B fast you have to be a category 4 climber.
The fairly obvious for your first 100 miler is simply relatively flat.

FWIW I have a nice 35 mile route from Brighton with no killer hills.*
I'd do it twice for ~ 100Km, and 3 times for ~ 100 miles. first time.
Not that I ever plan to do it more than once, my sort of mileage.

rgds,sreten.

* Loops into the West of Brighton and back.


----------



## outlash (1 Nov 2014)

sreten said:


> Hi,
> 
> To do the DB for L2B fast you have to be a category 4 climber.
> The fairly obvious for your first 100 miler is simply relatively flat.



Who or what is a cat 4 climber?

Tony.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Nov 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Just beware of dead cyclists rolling down the hill towards you and you will be fine


I did see a medic jumping up and down on someone's chest one year.


----------



## vernon (1 Nov 2014)

outlash said:


> Who or what is a cat 4 climber?
> 
> Tony.


----------



## vernon (1 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> That's what I was told too.
> 
> It seems utter bollocks when you ride it though....


 
I beg to differ. @mmmmartin was my wingman on my first ever ascent of Ditchling, non stop at that, and he talked me through the profile as we climbed I always had a gear to spare and the level-ish bits were used to get my breathing back into some sort of organisation before the next kick upwards. I reckon had I been eleven stones closer to my ideal body weight I'd be able to do it non stop on a single speed bike. 

The euphoria of cracking Ditchling has not been surpassed by any other subsequent ascent of any hill.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Nov 2014)

Some of the climbs out here in Northern Cyprus make Ditchling look like a small bump


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Nov 2014)

vernon said:


> I beg to differ. @mmmmartin was my wingman
> 
> The euphoria of cracking Ditchling has not been surpassed by any other subsequent ascent of any hill.


Yebbut you had the right mental toughness and were easily fit enough. the Beacon is a much overrated hill. Catfotd club's hill climbs are not held there. I rest my case.


----------

